# Seiko age of discovery 30th anni



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Firstly I have to say hello al members. I have been off the forums recently but rest assured I'm still addicted to watches!

New in to me is this Seiko age of discovery Ref - SPL057

I got this from a USA dealer after watching Long Island review on YouTube (






)

I think it's great looking, the green tone changes in many different lights. The curved hardlex shows some nice distortions. The world time/local time is quite handy too. And even the one time use alarm can come in handy. It has a really well finished case those lugs are really beautiful very vintagey.

I removed the strap as it was a tad boring and am currently toying with different straps to compliment the dial and vintage feel of the watch.

Thanks


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Yup, like that. Great purchase!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm with dear Caller on this - a lovely watch and something left field from Seiko. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Cheers it was totally an impulse buy.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks great, not sure about the strap though :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Johnners (Mar 7, 2020)

I've just impulse bought one of these after watching LIW Mark's video! Look forward to seeing it in the flesh but thanks OP for the great macro shots to tide me over until it turns up. Sorry to say I share Teg62x's reservations about the strap though, I'll be looking for something darker or maybe mesh if I can't get on with the Seiko supplied.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone know how many of these were made? Thanks.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

That would look nice side by side with the green Alpinist...handsome watch


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Cassie-O said:


> Does anyone know how many of these were made? Thanks.


 Sorry no. 
they never really do say a lot of the time.


----------

